# 9.2 boot loader



## ajburch (Oct 25, 2013)

I installed 9.2 x32 on 2 different systems. I noticed that neither have a /boot/loader.conf. Am I missing something with this version? Every Google thread I have read talks about loader.conf so I assume it should be there. The system I have is one UFS partition mounted at /.

I am trying to install this on an Alix board and am pulling my hair out. Can anyone point me in some direction?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2013)

/boot/loader.conf is not created by default.  If you want something in there, create and edit that file.


----------

